# Missouri millipedes



## David_F (Apr 17, 2006)

Took a quick walk through a small wooded area in northwest Missouri today and came out with a few of these millipedes.  This is the largest I found....about 2.5"-3".  I couldn't get it to stretch out.  Anywho, anyone have an idea on an ID?  Narceus americanus?  If more/different pics would help let me know and I'll try to get some in the next day or two 







Thanks.


----------



## padkison (Apr 17, 2006)

Looks like N. americanus.  I have some of these.  They can reach up to 4.5".  

http://bugguide.net/node/view/15012/bgimage


----------



## David_F (Apr 17, 2006)

Cool!  Thanks!


----------



## David_F (Apr 18, 2006)

Got a few new pics of the millis.


----------



## padkison (Apr 18, 2006)

I wonder if that's a male?  Notice the gap in the legs at about segment 6.  I read that placing them in a glass bowl allows you to see the male organs at about the 5th segment or so as the milli bends up the bowl.


----------



## David_F (Apr 19, 2006)

padkison said:
			
		

> I wonder if that's a male?  Notice the gap in the legs at about segment 6.  I read that placing them in a glass bowl allows you to see the male organs at about the 5th segment or so as the milli bends up the bowl.


I think it is.  I had a couple of them out yesterday and noticed that I've got at least one male.  This may be him.  I wasn't paying much attention to which one I was shooting.  I actually hope it is.  Don't know when I'll have a chance to get out and find some more.  Might be nice to get some babies from them.


----------



## NiGHTS (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm pretty sure you've got Narcius americanus there.  They could possibly also be Narcius gordanus...but most likely N. americanus.


----------



## Voracious (Apr 20, 2006)

*Great photos!*

If I may ask, what type of camera/exposure settings did you use?


----------



## David_F (Apr 20, 2006)

NiGHTS said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure you've got Narcius americanus there.  They could possibly also be Narcius gordanus...but most likely N. americanus.


Thanks.  I'll have to look into it.  I didn't think about there being other Narceus spp. around here (not sure why though  ).



			
				Voracious said:
			
		

> If I may ask, what type of camera/exposure settings did you use?


I used a Fuji S5000 with a +4 diopter close-up lens for these shots.  
Exposure time: 1/60, Aperture:f/9.0, ISO: 200, and Auto white balance.  I think using a tripod would have helped a lot.  I have really shaky hands which shows in these pics.  

Thanks for the comments, everyone.


----------

